# Greg



## Greg79 (Sep 4, 2019)

Need some advice about some big mistakes that I have made recently


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi!

Sorry that you find yourself here. And by posting here I suspect the mistakes do not involve eating too much Taco Bell. Tell us more, plenty of helpful here.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> Hi!
> 
> Sorry that you find yourself here. And by posting here I suspect the mistakes do not involve eating too much Taco Bell. Tell us more, plenty of helpful here.


* @Greg79 ~ let's have a TAM moderator close your other post because it greatly reduces TAM clutter!

You've come to the right place for commonsensical help and advice! So let's hear the precepts of your problem!

Meanwhile, I'll ask @EleGirl to close your other post for you!*


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Greg79 said:


> Need some advice about some big mistakes that I have made recently


I deleted your other two threads, they were essentially empty.


What are the big mistakes that you have made? How can we help you?


----------

